# Sony BRAVIA 52 inch LCD KDL-52W4100



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

I'm in the market for an LCD TV and Best Buy just put this model on sale and it fits in my budget. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with this model (good or bad). The key things for me are viewing angle and stuttering (if any) during fast motion.

Sony - BRAVIA 52" KDL-52W4100

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated,
Bill


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

I've seen that model but don't know much about it. Looked fine in the store. For LCDs a 120 hz refresh rate is very important -- faster if you can afford it.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

FWIW, I have 2 Bravia's (KDL-40XBR4 and a KDL-26M4000). For both, viewing angle is great (both side to side and up/down). As others have said, 120hz refresh is great, very limited judder if any at all. Color accuracy is great, and the menu's on both are decent. (The Xbr4 is good, some stuff just isn't always in the submenu you would think they are). Overall I have been very happy with both. Both are connected to D* equip via HDMI.

I have a Blue Ray (BDP-S550) and a xbox 360 connected to the XBR4. Piq quality on both is excellent, and the game mode works well on the 360 in taking away the processing time factor for video games.

The M26 has a upconverting DVD player hitched up to it. Piq quality is very good. (You get spoiled with Blu Ray).

Only thing I recommed, make sure you are going to have a room big enough to fit the TV, if you can't get far enough back you might notice it in the pic quality. Good guide here: http://www.crutchfield.com/learn/learningcenter/home/TV_placement.html

CNET reviewed a different model in that family and gave it good marks. 
http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/sony-kdl-46w4100/4505-6482_7-32815337.html?tag=mncol;txt

Good Luck!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I set up one for my sister, it is great set, you won't be disappointed, in any way. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

When that set works, it's great. However, a lot of people have complained about various issues with it: Sparkles during dark scenes, clicking noises when turning on or off, "flashlight" points in the corners, and banding.

The sets with no issues look fantastic.

Here's the owners thread at AVS

Here's the thread about sparkles

Here's the calibration thread


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Matman said:


> Only thing I recommed, make sure you are going to have a room big enough to fit the TV, if you can't get far enough back you might notice it in the pic quality.


Actually, I'd recommend that your room be small enough for that size TV. The sweet spot for a 52" display is 7' back. Most people sit much further back than that in their living rooms.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I believe I read that a firmware upgrade resolved the sparkle issue.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps. I haven't read that thread in awhile, but I also seem to recall that the firmware update caused some other issues and several members ended up reverting back to the old firmware. I think there was actually a poll over at AVS asking who had reverted back. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

soetart said:


> I'm in the market for an LCD TV and Best Buy just put this model on sale and it fits in my budget. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with this model (good or bad). The key things for me are viewing angle and stuttering (if any) during fast motion.
> 
> Sony - BRAVIA 52" KDL-52W4100
> 
> ...


I just read in the Consumers Reports magazine about this exact set. It was rated as recommended set. One I was also looking at. Humm, off to Best Buy myself now. Thanxs for the heads-up on the sale.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not saying not to buy it, because overall it looks like a winner, but I would never rely on Consumer Reports for information about anything AV related. The same guy that recommended it is now evaluating toasters.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

FogCutter said:


> I've seen that model but don't know much about it. Looked fine in the store. For LCDs a 120 hz refresh rate is very important -- faster if you can afford it.


Actually, while I agree 120hz "frame rate" is nice, I believe it is the "refresh rate" that's more important. I would look for an 8ms or less refresh rate.

120Hz that you describe is not a refresh rate. It is a frame rate. Instead of going into one of my engineering mumbo jumbo diatribes that will likely go mis-understood, I'll link an article that describes the difference. http://hometheater.about.com/od/televisionbasics/qt/framevsrefresh.htm


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I would take a quick look at what Samsung and Sharp have to offer in the same price range. Don't just look at the display's in HD. Have the sales guy put an SD program on then look closer.


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I'm not saying not to buy it, because overall it looks like a winner, but I would never rely on Consumer Reports for information about anything AV related. The same guy that recommended it is not evaluating toasters.


Thanxs for this heads up.



Jason Nipp said:


> Actually, while I agree 120hz "frame rate" is nice, I believe it is the "refresh rate" that's more important. I would look for an 8ms or less refresh rate.
> 
> 120Hz that you describe is not a refresh rate. It is a frame rate. Instead of going into one of my engineering mumbo jumbo diatribes that will likely go mis-understood, I'll link an article that describes the difference. http://hometheater.about.com/od/televisionbasics/qt/framevsrefresh.htm





Jason Nipp said:


> I would take a quick look at what Samsung and Sharp have to offer in the same price range. Don't just look at the display's in HD. Have the sales guy put an SD program on then look closer.


Well if I wasn't too confused before I started this search process, I certainly am now.  I wanted to research and know something about what a sales person was trying to tell (sell) me before I actually walked into a store.

Price is a consideration but more important is getting a model that meets my needs and doesn't have options I won't use. A 52" is perfect for my room and we watch a lot of sports on a HD20 DVR. I don't need a ethernet port either. I want this set to last more than six years.

After reading the linked article about refresh rates, I think I have a better understanding. And I do know it's all subjective; kinda/sorta like which is better a Mac or $indows.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I believe refresh rates on an LCD to be very important. 

On fast action, a slower refresh, the picture will smudge/blur, and the edge definition will become jagged and blocky.

If you look for a unit with between a 4-8 millisecond refresh rate, you will be happier in the long haul.


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who responded!

I saw a YouTube video that showed the sparkle issue. I'll look for it in the store. My hope is that this model is late enough in it's production run that issues like that will have been worked out by now. :sure:

This model is often compared to the Samsung A650. I prefer the Sony because I prefer a matte/anti-glare display rather than the (seemingly) super glossy display of the A650. As for Sharp, they have an AQUOS 52 inch LC52D85U that seems comparable, but it's not available in Best Buy stores and I'm not sure where I'd go to see one for myself. Anyone have any quick impressions on this Sharp model? Does it have a glossy or anti-glare display?

As for viewing distance, I'll typically be between 6 and 10 feet away which seems reasonable for a 52 inch set. The only time I'll be significantly closer is when I'm using my Wii.

One more stupid question, I read somewhere that this TV did not have a sleep timer. I find it hard to believe since the 12 year old CRT it's replacing has a sleep timer. Any truth to this?

I plan to go to Besy Buy tonight and (hopefully) see one for myself. Thanks again for all the information!

Bill


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

soetart said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded!
> 
> I saw a YouTube video that showed the sparkle issue. I'll look for it in the store. My hope is that this model is late enough in it's production run that issues like that will have been worked out by now. :sure:
> 
> ...


The Sharp model is on sale at Sears for 1699.99 at BB for 1899.99, another one I am also looking at.


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Ended up going to Best Buy last night to check out the W4100. After about 30-45 minutes of playing with the settings, evaluating it from different angles, checking out HD and non HD sources etc. I left the store pretty impressed (no sparkles to be found). As expected, the Samsung models were just too glossy for my tastes and the store did not have any 52" Sharp AQUOS machines to look at (though a 46 inch model was decent).

When I got home I was going to browse Amazon reviews one more time before pulling the trigger at BB over the weekend. That's when I noticed that Amazon had the same model in stock for just $1806.00 (compared to $1945 plus tax at BB). It was simply an offer I couldn't refuse and pulled the trigger right there. I purchased a 10ft Mediabridge HDMI cable with some of my savings 

I'll update this thread one more time when the TV is delivered.

FYI,
Bill


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

soetart said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded!
> 
> As for Sharp, they have an AQUOS 52 inch *LC52D85U* that seems comparable, but it's not available in Best Buy stores and I'm not sure where I'd go to see one for myself. Anyone have any quick impressions on this Sharp model? Does it have a glossy or anti-glare display?
> Bill


snipped for space: Just purchased this from BB and got the price match. It has the anti-glare screen and it had a better PQ than the Sony model, at least to me it did. I could hardly see the overhead lights reflections on it. With the Sony I could see them.

I will have it set up tomorrow since I have to move furniture around. By the way, the BB website claimed none of my area stores had this in stock, but they did.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Congrats to both of you, I'm sure you'll each love your respective sets.


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

smokes20 said:


> snipped for space: Just purchased this from BB and got the price match. It has the anti-glare screen and it had a better PQ than the Sony model, at least to me it did. I could hardly see the overhead lights reflections on it. With the Sony I could see them.
> 
> I will have it set up tomorrow since I have to move furniture around. By the way, the BB website claimed none of my area stores had this in stock, but they did.


Congrats on the Sharp! I did have to do some tweaking of the picture to get the Sony picture where I wanted it. Like you, I noticed some glare on the Sony screen (especially next to an Insignia which has NO GLARE) but I thought the Sony picture was sharper compared to the Insignia. Had my store had a 52" sharp to play with I might have waivered but they didn't.

Bill


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

soetart said:


> Congrats on the Sharp! I did have to do some tweaking of the picture to get the Sony picture where I wanted it. Like you, I noticed some glare on the Sony screen (especially next to an Insignia which has NO GLARE) but I thought the Sony picture was sharper compared to the Insignia. Had my store had a 52" sharp to play with I might have waivered but they didn't.
> 
> Bill


Back atcha, congrats on getting your Sony. Finally got it setup today. WOW  what a PQ this puppy has. I am really impressed. I replaced a 61" projection HD Toshiba purchased in 02. And I had a real dohhhhh moment too. What I had thought was the Toshiba's touch auto focus going bad was really a bad set of composite cables hooked to the home theater. Turns out it was the cables not the set. Oh well, my grandson now will be playing COD WW on the Toshiba. He doesn't know it yet, but will tomorrow after his ball game. :lol:

Back to the Sharp review. No glare, even though I get the afternoon sun. Set-up was easy even though the manual wasn't easy reading. I had to keep flipping pages to get the results I wanted. But a few hours later everything is how it should be. I am very impressed with this set. Thanxs to all for the recommendations and help. I cannot wait to see Smoke driving Sunday on this.

I also have an Insignia drop down tv w/dvd/radio that fits under the counter in my kitchen. I don't get glare on that one either. Can't get a correct code for the Directv remote, but that's ok.


----------

